# Former LFAA CFSAC Members



## Harris (14 Apr 2003)

If you are a former member of any of the LFAA CFSAC Rifle team of 12 winners (Clarence R. Smith Trophy) please contact me at harris@cdnarmy.ca or Capt Beaton at beaton.db@forces.gc.ca.  Capt Beaton is looking to get in touch with you.  He is looking for your current address and contact information.


----------

